# SEPOS this weekend in Philly



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Annual orchid show, SEPOS orchid show

I haven't been since they moved from longwood, but will try to make it saturday


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I plan to be there when they open Saturday morning. The venue isn't as nice as Longwood but it is still pretty good.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

I'll be there Saturday, too - got to pick up a package of resale plants from Ooi Leng Sun


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

It was nice but nothing like when it was at Longwood. I think the vendor section was smaller this year. It was worth the trip.


----------



## amandakathryn (Jan 1, 2014)

I went. it was my first time at an orchid show and I got a little carried away. I can home with 16 orchids.....mostly little mini ones but still the ride home on the train was interesting


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

amandakathryn said:


> I went. it was my first time at an orchid show and I got a little carried away. I can home with 16 orchids.....mostly little mini ones but still the ride home on the train was interesting


Hah! Back when the flower show was over at UPenn, and my office was around the corner, it was just too easy. The looks you get on the train holding a giant cymbidium....Sheesh


----------

